# I finally did it!



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

So this kid who about 15 years old I met through facebook (I'm 14) we have talked for about 2 and a half months. About a week ago from today I met him...and well...he had a great time! 

I haven't had a friend in 3 years and finally I was able to meet up with him. We palyed games, took a walk out in the snow, played 8 pool at his neighbors house, built a fire, talked about how crap our schools were we went to, I got stuck in a bush full of thorns (he warned me after I walked into them lol) listened to music, and we talked about how crappy life has been for both of us.

It was the most fun I had in years. He told me he had an awesome time and hopes we can hang out again! I told him about my anxiety and he completely understood why. The best part is, he wants to introduce me to some of his other friends in the future!  He did not judge me, make fun of me, and he was also a little worried that he maybe awkward too but he's great! :clap :banana


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

That is great! I am so happy for you! Glad you enjoyed yourself immensely and congrats


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Well done !


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

that's pretty cool! Took guts, too! well done


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

It's a great step for you, i hope you'll continue in this direction


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice! It's good to hear other people with SA making progress. I'm glad for you


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

that's so nice, that's exactly the sort of thing I hope would happen to me


----------

